# NIGHTMARER Megathread - Keith Merrow Joins Nightmarer



## simonXsludge (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi guys.

Been a little inactive on here in a while, but figured I'd come back in full swing! I just moved to the US and started a new band with John Collett (ex-Gigan, SWWAATS) and Paul Seidel (ex-WFAHM, The Ocean).

Our music is a contemporary and dissonant mix of Death Metal, Black Metal and some Doom/Industrial elements. We posted four trailers of our debut EP 'Chasm' throughout the last few weeks, check them out:









If you like what you hear, please add us up on Facebook for further details regarding the physical and digital release of 'Chasm'.

http://www.facebook.com/nightmarercult

A full song is coming soon!

\m/


----------



## Michael_Ten (Nov 13, 2015)

Very cool stuff, judging from the few snippets you've included.


----------



## Sikthness (Nov 13, 2015)

sounds evil. I miss WFAHM


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 13, 2015)

will almost certainly be purchasing this!


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 9, 2016)

Metal Injection premiered our debut song last week. Now it's up on YouTube, so I figured I'd share it here:



You can get some pretty sick vinyl preorders here:
Suche - Kollektif Records Mailorder // Moment Of Collapse Records 

Digital preorders:
https://nightmarer.bandcamp.com


----------



## coffeeflush (Feb 9, 2016)

Friend of mine sent me your stuff. I love the nasty sound you guys have. 
The dense nasty sound really works me, bands dream to sound this heavy.


----------



## gorthul (Feb 9, 2016)

Already ordered one of the Vinyls a few days ago. Will we also get a digital download once it is released?


----------



## MikeH (Feb 9, 2016)

I love it, Simon. Sincerely. This is amazing.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 9, 2016)

gorthul said:


> Already ordered one of the Vinyls a few days ago. Will we also get a digital download once it is released?


Thanks! The vinyl comes with a DL code.


----------



## simonXsludge (May 6, 2016)

New track:



And today is the digital release of the CHASM EP. Get it at www.nightmarer.bandcamp.com


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey guys!

My band Nightmarer has premiered three singles off of our debut album 'Cacophony of Terror' (March 23rd, Season of Mist) and I wanted to share them with you.

Check them out below and let me know what you think!







You can pre-order the record from us directly via http://bit.ly/nightmarershop or Season of Mist via http://smarturl.it/nightmarershop - we have a band-exclusive vinyl variant and the label also has vinyl and CDs in stock.

Now enjoy plunging into the abyss!


----------



## Triple7 (Mar 5, 2018)

Sick dude! I've been looking forward to this. Will definitely give them a listen when I get home from work.


----------



## ArtHam (Mar 5, 2018)

This is massive. Great!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 5, 2018)

Love it. Deathcore Deathspell Omega and Artificial Brain vibes. But jesus from comment sections on this and War From a Harlots Mouth stuff, deathcore fans are the worst.


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 6, 2018)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Love it. Deathcore Deathspell Omega and Artificial Brain vibes. But jesus from comment sections on this and War From a Harlots Mouth stuff, deathcore fans are the worst.


We have nothing to do with Deathcore and you will never see us tour with Deathcore bands, so no need to worry about Deathcore fans either. 

Our more contemporary influences are maybe stuff like Gojira or to some degree Meshuggah. Deathspell Omega and Artificial Brain are def some faves of mine, though! Glad you dig it!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 6, 2018)

Man those high screams in Death/Swansong are terrifying in the best way possible. Been pumped for this since I heard Skinner a little while ago. I really wish i had an 8 and a decent rig so I could start writing this kind of stuff.


----------



## Triple7 (Mar 6, 2018)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Man those high screams in Death/Swansong are terrifying in the best way possible. Been pumped for this since I heard Skinner a little while ago. I really wish i had an 8 and a decent rig so I could start writing this kind of stuff.




This.



The new songs are awesome dude. Really unsettling...which I love. Definitely purchasing this.


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks, guys!

It's been a dream of mine to work with Alan Dubin for a while and his voice was an important part of my vision for this song.

He easily has one of the most terrifying voices in extreme music. You guys should check out his bands Khanate and Gnaw if you haven't.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 6, 2018)

Love this!

I will eventually buy!


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 6, 2018)

I got recommended Gnaw by a friend and it was nuts. Great stuff!

I'm not a huge fan of this, although I understand where the influences and overlap lies. I think what you're doing is pretty cool but it isn't quite for me. It reminds me of Meshuggah with a textured death metal, with the droning low string and hi def mix.


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 6, 2018)

Mwoit said:


> I'm not a huge fan of this, although I understand where the influences and overlap lies. I think what you're doing is pretty cool but it isn't quite for me. It reminds me of Meshuggah with a textured death metal, with the droning low string and hi def mix.


Fair enough.

I gotta say Meshuggah aren't really a huge recent influence for me (last album I really loved was 'Catch 33'), but I always loved the tuning and stuck with it over the years - even though I play baritone 7s now. I actually recently ordered a baritone 6 and will tune up for the next album, though. I'm sure that will change the sonic range of the upcoming material a little bit.

I checked your YouTube, love the Artificial Brain covers! Good job, man.


----------



## AliceLG (Mar 7, 2018)

Gave Skinner and Fetisch a spin when I got the emails from SoM. Death/Swansong is still pending. Great stuff definitely, I'll keep my ear to the ground for tour announcements


----------



## Ivars V (Mar 7, 2018)

Dayum! I hope to grab the LP when it comes out. I would def. pre-order, but I'm broke right now, hah. Love what you did with WFAHM, Simon!
Cheers!


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 21, 2019)

Press release from the band:

_The time has come to ring in the second chapter of Nightmarer by revealing the addition of guitarist Keith Merrow, who will be writing and performing live with us in the future.

Keith has a vast catalog of releases under his belt. Besides his solo albums, he also put out critically acclaimed full length records with Conquering Dystopia and Alluvial.

Those familiar with his output know that there are many dark and dissonant nuances in his sound. Elements that he is going to take to the next level with Nightmarer.

Our extensive, collaborative writing process for the upcoming album starts at his studio in Oregon next month. Stay tuned for more Total Dissonance Worship!

_
Statement from Keith:

_Hey everyone, do you like notes that rub together in a disgusting and unsettling manner? I do, and I’ve teamed up with Nightmarer as my outlet for the darkest, most depraved and terrifying musical ideas I can come up with.







_
If you're not familiar with the band, check out the 2018 debut full length 'Cacophony of Terror' on Spotify or YouTube.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 21, 2019)

interesting....hopefully no shred solos....


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 21, 2019)

Dissonancer.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 21, 2019)

OH SHIT. I love you guys, and I really dig Keith as a player. Awesome news.


----------



## erdiablo666 (Aug 21, 2019)

Jaw on floor. Incredible news. This will be a powerful alliance.


----------



## Vyn (Aug 21, 2019)

I checked the calendar and we still have another 4 months before Christmas. This fucking rules! Nightmarer crossed with Keith is going to be filth of the highest order <3


----------



## Vyn (Aug 21, 2019)

Double post and side note however if time and circumstance permitted, imagine a colab between Simon, Keith and Kyle (Vitriol). Not sure if it’s possible to comprehend that level of brutality.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 22, 2019)

Sweet! I love this! Really looking forward to it. And I’m super pumped for how far Keith has come in the last decade. This is going to be killer!


----------



## Winspear (Aug 22, 2019)

Awesome, super stoked about this


----------



## Albake21 (Aug 22, 2019)

Interesting.... I'm all for it! Pretty excited to see the material that will come from it.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 22, 2019)

This calls for another Gear Masters episode!


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 22, 2019)

Vyn said:


> Double post and side note however if time and circumstance permitted, imagine a colab between Simon, Keith and Kyle (Vitriol). Not sure if it’s possible to comprehend that level of brutality.


Kyle lives in the same area as Keith and we're all good friends, so it might just happen...


----------



## Evil Chuck (Aug 23, 2019)

Seems like a really good fit. Kinda glad / excited to see Keith join an actual band with a vocalist.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 24, 2019)

simonXsludge said:


> Kyle lives in the same area as Keith and we're all good friends, so it might just happen...



HHHHNNNNNNGGGGG!!!!!!


----------



## Cynicanal (Aug 25, 2019)

O boi another Portal clone I sure am excited about this completely original and not at all derivative and trend-hopping band.


----------



## Vyn (Aug 25, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> O boi another Portal clone I sure am excited about this completely original and not at all derivative and trend-hopping band.



Trying to work out the comparison to portal here?


----------



## Winspear (Aug 25, 2019)

Yeah sure they are both dissonant death metal but under that umbrella Portal and Nightmarer are about as far apart as it gets imo.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 25, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> O boi another Portal clone I sure am excited about this completely original and not at all derivative and trend-hopping band.


Nice try, but Portal really are a lot more obscure than our shit.

As for the trend-hopping, here's a tune I released in 2010:



¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Cynicanal (Aug 25, 2019)

Oh, so you ripped off Deathspell Omega and Blut Aus Nord before Portal, that makes it all so much more original.

(That said, Portal were already big by 2007 and the ripoffs were already coming by 2008, so just doing dissonant stuff in 2010 doesn't put you ahead of that trend.)


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 25, 2019)

Clearly you've never listened to Nightmarer or the bands they're "ripping off".


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 25, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> Oh, so you ripped off Deathspell Omega and Blut Aus Nord before Portal, that makes it all so much more original.
> 
> (That said, Portal were already big by 2007 and the ripoffs were already coming by 2008, so just doing dissonant stuff in 2010 doesn't put you ahead of that trend.)


I'm not pretending I invented dissonant Metal, but "trend-hopping" indicates something different than fleshing out the same type of sound for about a decade.

Either way, those are all great bands and I'm not ashamed to admit that I've been into them for a very long time. My goal is not at all to sound like any of them and you can't really seem to have a clear idea of who or what we're ripping off, because the three bands you mentioned all sound very different from one another.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 25, 2019)

If that comment was implying WFAHM sounds like DSO or Blut (not sure how else to read into it) then I don't know what to think haha
God forbid there be more than a handful of bands in a genre


----------



## Cynicanal (Aug 25, 2019)

The whole "slow dissonant arpeggio over a blastbeat" thing is pretty much a ctrl+c, ctrl+v of Deathspell Omega on Kenose and Fas, I'm not sure how you can think it doesn't sound like DSO. The slower parts with the "slow beat but lots of unpredictable fills" drumming are very similar to BAN on TTWTG.

There's a big difference between "more than a handful of bands in a genre" and "directly copying the two or three most idiosyncratic ones". This sub-genre in particular is akin to DuChamp's Fountain; Portal's impact was entirely in the newness of the aesthetic, and when Mitochondrion came out doing the same thing (over a decade ago!), it was already unnecessary; by the time AEvangelist it, it was completely played out. The second and third people to display a urinal in a museum aren't shocking anymore. I didn't realize this was simon's band when he first posted it (I tend to gloss over sigs, and it looked like a fan posting a hype-post with the copy/paste of the press release), or I wouldn't have been quite so blunt in my first post (it annoys me when people fanboy out over clone bands, but hyping your own band is far more understandable. I don't begrudge anyone for making something, no matter what it is; I just begrudge the people who like it).


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 25, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> The slower parts with the "slow beat but lots of unpredictable fills" drumming are very similar to BAN on TTWTG.


I'd say that was more inspired by Meshuggah at the time (that goes for the low tuning as well, hint hint) and maybe Ion Dissonance, but evidently everyone hears what they want to hear.



Cynicanal said:


> Portal's impact was entirely in the newness of the aesthetic, and when Mitochondrion came out doing the same thing, it was already unnecessary


I agree about that. Mitochondrion also simply weren't as good at it. But in the context of this discussion, it should be very obvious that Nightmarer sound a lot more polished and, dare I say, accessible than either of those bands. And that's because there's a wealth of other influences in our music, which is just kinda how it works... I think?!



Cynicanal said:


> I don't begrudge anyone for making something, no matter what it is; I just begrudge the people who like it.


Now that's just weird.


----------



## MrWulf (Aug 25, 2019)

Why do you want to begrudge someone who like something that you dont like? Thats just a waste of time, effort and sanity. 

I dont like crossfit but if people who to herniate their disc or going to the emergency via rhambolyosis then more power to em.


----------



## Cynicanal (Aug 25, 2019)

I'll admit I've heard exactly two Meshuggah songs post-nothing (one of which is Bleed), so that may be why the Meshuggah influences aren't apparent to me, but adding Meshuggah of all bands to your list of influences isn't exactly the way to claim that you're not onboard with the current trends, heh.

I'd agree that Nightmarer's production is clearer than Portal's typically are, but I just chalked that up to the Seasons of Mist factor (they're not going to let anyone get away with sounding even a tiny bit raw). AEvangelist and Mitochondrion were both already cleaner than Portal, anyway. I'm not hearing anything else that would make Nightmarer any more accessible than Portal's less chaotic stuff, though; I listened to the first two songs of the full length on Youtube, and I immediately thought "oh, this is another band doing an Outre impression"; it's especially similar to "13 Globes". The slow-changing tremolo-picked dissonant chord over the churning double-kick rhythm is straight out of that playbook.

As to why I begrudge fans but not artists -- I know from experience that I've been possessed to play all kinds of stuff that I know is derivative and pointless, or, alternatively, is going to be absolute shit (like feeling in the mood to do some random blues soloing; I can't do that for shit, I know it's going to be awful, but about twice a year I feel the need to anyways). Thus, I'm not going to blame an artist for wanting to do something that's really needless, because we all have that urge. On the other hand, listeners really should know better. And, as the saying goes, you get more of what you support -- everyone who supports copycats, lame second-tier "prog" bands that are only selling to the "metal" scene because they're not half as good as Rush was and thus would be unable to make it on the radio, dumbass war metal/"death black" bands that use "intense" and "kvlt" as an excuse to not have to write actual songs, bouncy pizza thrash that misses all of the venom that made the originals worthwhile, or whatever other nonsense is in fashion today, is contributing to the signal-to-noise ratio leaning more to "noise" and crowding out the precious few things worth hearing in today's metal underground.


----------



## Vyn (Aug 25, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> And, as the saying goes, you get more of what you support



Which is exactly why I'm supporting @simonXsludge and Nightmarer because I want more of this. Don't see how this is a problem?


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 25, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> I'll admit I've heard exactly two Meshuggah songs post-nothing (one of which is Bleed), so that may be why the Meshuggah influences aren't apparent to me, but adding Meshuggah of all bands to your list of influences isn't exactly the way to claim that you're not onboard with the current trends, heh.


To call Meshuggah a current trend would be seriously late to the party. And even then, they would be a trend totally alien to dissonant extreme Metal.

As a guy in his mid 30s, I dare to argue that I simply have a pretty settled music taste. Portal, Deathspell Omega or Blut aus Nord are certainly bands that were important in shaping my music taste. So were Gorguts, Godflesh, Celtic Frost/Triptykon, Mayhem, Meshuggah etc. - all of which can probably be found in my music to varying degrees. I'd be bored to death if I wanted to just sound like one or two micro genre bands, but if that's your specific perception, so be it. I don't have control over that.

Either way, I feel like calling what this band does "trend-hopping" is a bit far-fetched, because I've evidently spent a good decade playing this sort of stuff. How ever original you find the results is a different story.



Cynicanal said:


> I'd agree that Nightmarer's production is clearer than Portal's typically are, but I just chalked that up to the Seasons of Mist factor (they're not going to let anyone get away with sounding even a tiny bit raw).


 Wrong. Season of Mist have plenty of raw sounding albums in their catalog. I mean, 'Ordo ad Chao' (my favorite Mayhem album) came out on Season of Mist and it sounds like it was recorded in an asshole. Altarage are a newer band on Season of Mist with a very raw production.

The label never interfered with our production decisions in any capacity. They didn't even ask what we were going for.



Cynicanal said:


> I'm not hearing anything else that would make Nightmarer any more accessible than Portal's less chaotic stuff


Cool! I always feel like we sound a lot more accessible than a lot of bands in that genre. That's not really the goal, just a side effect of the many influences that end up in our music (in my opinion).



Cynicanal said:


> everyone who supports copycats, lame second-tier "prog" bands that are only selling to the "metal" scene because they're not half as good as Rush was and thus would be unable to make it on the radio, dumbass war metal/"death black" bands that use "intense" and "kvlt" as an excuse to not have to write actual songs, bouncy pizza thrash that misses all of the venom that made the originals worthwhile, or whatever other nonsense is in fashion today, is contributing to the signal-to-noise ratio leaning more to "noise" and crowding out the precious few things worth hearing in today's metal underground.


I find that statement pretty relatable, but I guess we don't draw the line in the same spots.


----------



## akinari (Aug 25, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> On the other hand, listeners really should know better. And, as the saying goes, you get more of what you support -- everyone who supports copycats, lame second-tier "prog" bands that are only selling to the "metal" scene because they're not half as good as Rush was and thus would be unable to make it on the radio, dumbass war metal/"death black" bands that use "intense" and "kvlt" as an excuse to not have to write actual songs, bouncy pizza thrash that misses all of the venom that made the originals worthwhile, or whatever other nonsense is in fashion today, is contributing to the signal-to-noise ratio leaning more to "noise" and crowding out the precious few things worth hearing in today's metal underground.



We get it, you browse deathmetal.org.


----------



## Cynicanal (Aug 25, 2019)

Listening to Ordo Ad Chao for the first time in years, and I don't hear anything raw about it aside from the bad reverb effect added in post on the drums? Clear sound, pleasing warmth to the guitars, everything is very full, no weird background noises from tape machines or whatever, the takes have obviously been edited and punched-in; if this is what you consider "raw", then we have very different ideas of what that word means.


----------



## Randy (Aug 25, 2019)

Dude, who pissed in your Corn Flakes? Fine if you don't like their material, why all the dick swinging in the thread so you can be the big tough guy that told a guy to his face (over the internet  ) that his band sucks?

I'm not clamping down on criticism but knock off the combative shit.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 25, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> if this is what you consider "raw", then we have very different ideas of what that word means.


Yikes.

Most average extreme Metal listeners would consider 'Ordo ad Chao' to have a raw production. Underground overlords, however...


----------



## drmosh (Aug 25, 2019)

i bet they're a happy band right now!


----------



## Cynicanal (Aug 25, 2019)

simonXsludge said:


> Yikes.
> 
> Most average extreme Metal listeners would consider 'Ordo ad Chao' to have a raw production. Underground overlords, however...


Which of the '80s or '90s extreme metal classics would you say is less raw than "Ordo Ad Chao"? Maybe the second Deicide album and the third Morbid Angel? Most of the rest is waaaaay uglier; even stuff that never gets called raw, like the first three Immolation albums, Demilich's "Nespithe", "Altars of Madness", all of Autopsy's first run, etc.


----------



## drmosh (Aug 25, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> Which of the '80s or '90s extreme metal classics would you say is less raw than "Ordo Ad Chao"? Maybe the second Deicide album and the third Morbid Angel? Most of the rest is waaaaay uglier; even stuff that never gets called raw, like the first three Immolation albums, Demilich's "Nespithe", "Altars of Madness", all of Autopsy's first run, etc.



which album back then didnt have "raw" production? there was no other way until carcass made everyone cry


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 25, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> Which of the '80s or '90s extreme metal classics would you say is less raw than "Ordo Ad Chao"? Maybe the second Deicide album and the third Morbid Angel? Most of the rest is waaaaay uglier; even stuff that never gets called raw, like the first three Immolation albums, Demilich's "Nespithe", "Altars of Madness", all of Autopsy's first run, etc.


I don't care to make those distinctions. These records are raw in a different way. Either way, 'Altars of Madness' sounds less raw than 'Ordo ad Chao' to me, but what's the point?

The only reason we're talking about raw productions right now is the naive belief that Season of Mist wouldn't "allow" their bands to sound anything but polished.


----------



## Cynicanal (Aug 25, 2019)

And I have yet to hear a band that didn't get cleaned up significantly when they signed to SoM. Secrets of the Moon got (even) cleaner; Destroyer 666 went from '80s-ish sounding to super-modern; Watain went from "Necromorbus Studio trying to imitate early Mayhem" to "polished modern metal"; hell, even Profanatica stopped producing everything so weirdly when they signed to SoM!


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 25, 2019)

Then it must be because none of these bands have free will and Season of Mist forces them to sound a certain way.

D666 really strikes me as the kind of band that would just accept that, hahaha...


----------



## drmosh (Aug 25, 2019)

dude, those are very specific complaints!


----------



## Cynicanal (Aug 25, 2019)

When a label has a 100% "make every band they sign squeaky clean and polished" rate, yes, I start to suspect the label has something to do with it. Shit, Watain even sounded dirtier after they left SoM for Century Media!


----------



## MikeH (Aug 25, 2019)

We get it, @Cynicanal. You’re a super cool guy who only likes the super obscure, and none of us have taste quite as refined as yours. We bow to you, almighty anonymous guy on a guitar forum who is clearly superior to us.


----------



## drmosh (Aug 25, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> When a label has a 100% "make every band they sign squeaky clean and polished" rate, yes, I start to suspect the label has something to do with it. Shit, Watain even sounded dirtier after they left SoM for Century Media!


and i totally agree that it can ruin an album.
on that note, what happened with the latest faceless


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 25, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> When a label has a 100% "make every band they sign squeaky clean and polished" rate, yes, I start to suspect the label has something to do with it.


All I can say is that that's pretty paranoid and/or clueless.


----------



## drmosh (Aug 25, 2019)

aww, can't we all get along


----------



## Cynicanal (Aug 25, 2019)

simonXsludge said:


> All I can say is that that's pretty paranoid and/or clueless.


Well, if bands would stop losing every ounce of personality immediately after signing to Secrets of Mist, I'd have a lot less reason to be paranoid! The "oh shit, a band I like signed to SoM" curse is pretty well-documented across death and black metal blogs across the entire internet.


MikeH said:


> We get it, @Cynicanal. You’re a super cool guy who only likes the super obscure, and none of us have taste quite as refined as yours. We bow to you, almighty anonymous guy on a guitar forum who is clearly superior to us.


Yes, that's right, Morbid Angel and Watain are obscure. Seriously, try actually reading what I'm typing rather than making up the strawmans you wish I was typing.


----------



## akinari (Aug 25, 2019)

I don't think Season of Mist really cares that much about mixes, honestly. My friends were signed to them and the albums they released during that time were definitely more raw sounding than their first. Not like, A Blaze in the Northern Sky raw, but by comparison, yeah. They never asked for roughs or prepro or anything like that either.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 25, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> The "oh shit, a band I like signed to SoM" curse is pretty well-documented across death and black metal blogs across the entire internet.


If that's the hill you're willing to die on...


----------



## drmosh (Aug 25, 2019)

simonXsludge said:


> If that's the hill you're willing to die on...


labels are dead anyway


----------



## MikeH (Aug 25, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> Yes, that's right, Morbid Angel and Watain are obscure. Seriously, try actually reading what I'm typing rather than making up the strawmans you wish I was typing.



Your initial comment was that Nightmarer is a Portal copy, then said they rip off Blut Aus Nord, claimed they’re too polished or not raw enough because of their label, or some shit. It’s genuinely the most try-hard, typical internet black/death metal fan nerd shit I’ve heard in quite some time.

And believe me, it genuinely does not hurt my feelings at all. Especially not to the point where I would try to develop a lasting argument in defense of a band that I listen to _maybe _once every 2-3 weeks. I just genuinely think it’s funny, and you’re painting a meme out of your genuine personality.


----------



## Cynicanal (Aug 25, 2019)

No, I said his older band that that he claimed shows he's been using dissonance like that before Portal got big was a BAN clone. And, reminder, he was the one who brought up the cleaner production originally as a separating factor, not me. 

Please, do try to keep up with the discussion before commenting on it.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 25, 2019)

Imagine bringing up Watain in a conversation about raw sounding metal. As if having a raw sound actually makes a difference in the music. Riffs are riffs not matter the production style.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 25, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> No, I said his older band that that he claimed shows he's been using dissonance like that before Portal got big was a BAN clone. And, reminder, he was the one who brought up the cleaner production originally as a separating factor, not me.
> 
> Please, do try to keep up with the discussion before commenting on it.


But he didn’t. He simply explained that he’s been playing dissonant music for quite some time now, and his new music is a progression of the sound he’s been working to achieve in that time. So, apparently you haven’t been keeping up since the start.


----------



## Cynicanal (Aug 25, 2019)

If the arpeggio stuff in his second link sounds just like the tremolo-picked dissonant chords in his new band, I don't really know what to tell you, aside from maybe recommending getting your hearing checked and using earplugs at shows. There's a clear difference between the two styles.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 25, 2019)

Crazy how a musicians style and preference can change over time huh?


----------



## Cynicanal (Aug 25, 2019)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Imagine bringing up Watain in a conversation about raw sounding metal. As if having a raw sound actually makes a difference in the music. Riffs are riffs not matter the production style.


I'm guessing you've never heard any Watain prior to "Sworn to the Dark"; their first album and the EPs from the same era were raw as fuck, and Casus Luciferi is still a lot dirtier than anything they did later. But, please remember, I'm not the one who brought up production style; that was Simon, claiming it made his band different from Portal, not me.



BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Crazy how a musicians style and preference can change over time huh?


And that contradicts anything I said... how exactly? I said the style changed over time, from being very close to BAN to being very close to Portal. Apparently you agree. Not sure why MikeH doesn't.


----------



## drmosh (Aug 25, 2019)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Crazy how a musicians style and preference can change over time huh?


how very dare they!


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 25, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> If the arpeggio stuff in his second link sounds just like the tremolo-picked dissonant chords in his new band, I don't really know what to tell you, aside from maybe recommending getting your hearing checked and using earplugs at shows. There's a clear difference between the two styles.


Actually, there is still plenty of dissonant arpeggio stuff in the Nightmarer material, which you knew if you bothered to listen to what you're criticizing.

I don't mind being challenged at all, but this is entering clown shoe territory.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 25, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> If the arpeggio stuff in his second link sounds just like the tremolo-picked dissonant chords in his new band, I don't really know what to tell you, aside from maybe recommending getting your hearing checked and using earplugs at shows. There's a clear difference between the two styles.


And that, lad, is called
P R O G R E S S I O N

You’re basically just putting words into an argument that wasn’t presented to begin with. He didn’t say he was playing dissonant music before Portal, and he also didn’t say that his new band sounds exactly like his old band. He said that he’s simply not hopping trends, as he’s been playing that style (which can vary in specificity. Who fuckin’ knew?) for over 10 years at this point. You’re trying to come off as a subject matter expert, and a person who can define who is allowed to play and/or listen to what, when you’re really just arguing for the sake of sounding like you know things that people really don’t care about. Simon made a thread about something related to his band, and I’m guessing he didn’t intend on discussing the philosophical weight of his metal band taking influence from other bands.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 25, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> I'm guessing you've never heard any Watain prior to "Sworn to the Dark"; their first album and the EPs from the same era were raw as fuck, and Casus Luciferi is still a lot dirtier than anything they did later. But, please remember, I'm not the one who brought up production style; that was Simon, claiming it made his band different from Portal, not me.


I've heard enough Watain to know they're 2nd rate girlfriend black metal at best and nowhere near what actually falls under the "raw" aesthetic of black metal.






Cynicanal said:


> And that contradicts anything I said... how exactly? I said the style changed over time, from being very close to BAN to being very close to Portal. Apparently you agree.


Neither of which are true. If anything Nightmarers style is closer to Ulsect than any of the other bands you've brought up. Either you need to get your hearing checked or _actually_ listen to the bands you keep naming off.


----------



## Cynicanal (Aug 25, 2019)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> I've heard enough Watain to know they're 2nd rate girlfriend black metal at best and nowhere near what actually falls under the "raw" aesthetic of black metal.


So the answer is, no, you haven't heard Watain prior to "Sworn to the Dark", but you're sure going to pretend you know what they sounded like.
This is what they sounded like before signing to SoM: 


MikeH said:


> And that, lad, is calledHe said that he’s simply not hopping trends, as he’s been playing that style (which can vary in specificity. Who fuckin’ knew?) for over 10 years at this point.


And he pointed to an album that sounds like DSO and BAN from right after the French black metal scene blew up on the backs of those two bands. What a great example!


----------



## MikeH (Aug 25, 2019)

Regardless of what I continue to say to refute what your initial argument was, you’ll continue to grasp at straws to not sound like a complete tool.

Pro-tip: it’s not working.

But regardless, have fun with your _raw black metal. _And if you don’t like something, maybe just don’t listen to it and leave everyone to their own preferences.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 25, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> And he pointed to an album that sounds like DSO and BAN from right after the French black metal scene blew up on the backs of those two bands. What a great example!


I pointed to a song, not an album you never listened to. You have a lot of opinions about things you evidently never actually checked out.



This one sounds nothing like French BM and is still dissonant. Weird how that goes.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 25, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> So the answer is, no, you haven't heard Watain prior to "Sworn to the Dark", but you're sure going to pretend you know what they sounded like.
> This is what they sounded like before signing to SoM:



I knew exactly which era of Watain you were talking about and that _still_ doesn't fit what raw black metal is, thats literally standard natural sounding black metal production. Maybe that'd be considered raw to some on here since most here like very produced and polished sounding metal but anyone who actually enjoys raw black metal knows Watain has never been close to it.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Aug 26, 2019)

Okay, fess up, @Cynicanal is really just a sockpuppet of @simonXsludge and he’s just arguing with himself to bolster the post/page count, to bring attention to the fact that Keith Merrow joined his band, right? Right? Because otherwise, no one would go on for 4 pages making an argument that doesn’t seem to ever have a point other than “I don’t like your band because reasons!”, right? 

Right?


----------



## MerlinTKD (Aug 26, 2019)

Anyway, congrats to Merrow and Simon and Nightmarer, I’m looking forward to hearing the result!


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Aug 26, 2019)

simonXsludge said:


> Yikes.
> 
> Most average extreme Metal listeners would consider 'Ordo ad Chao' to have a raw production. Underground overlords, however...



To the underground, only the truest and most raw are albums recorded live in one take by a dictaphone in the next room.


----------



## Vyn (Aug 26, 2019)

OliOliver said:


> To the underground, only the truest and most raw are albums recorded live in one take by a dictaphone in the next room.



With guitars recorded through a 10w ss sammick with everything on 10, a pearl export kit with skins that haven't been changed in a century and an unplugged bass


----------



## drmosh (Aug 26, 2019)

OliOliver said:


> To the underground, only the truest and most raw are albums recorded live in one take by a dictaphone in the next room.


duh trvest


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 26, 2019)

You know, I came here to congratulate Simon and Keith and wish them all the best, so I'll start by doing exactly that - I hope the partnership is a resounding success and that the band has an absolutely kickass time on the road!

I was treated with a rare specipen of the trve kvlt anorak posting the likes of which I hadn't seen in ages, which is a very welcome bonus, I have to say!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 26, 2019)

OliOliver said:


> To the underground, only the truest and most raw are albums recorded live in one take by a dictaphone in the next room.


----------



## Eptaceros (Aug 26, 2019)

Probably the most ironic thing about Cynicanal entering a thread and shitting on music for being trendy and overdone, is that he plays in a modern old school death metal band.

https://condemner.bandcamp.com/

If there's any trend in metal that should die, it's this resurgence of OSDM that brings nothing new to the table and emulates the exact sound of bands going literally 30-40 years back now. If that's not derivative, I don't know what is.


Simon, congrats on bringing Keith Merrow aboard! I was never too big on his musical output, but I'm curious to see how he writes in a more unhinged setting.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 26, 2019)

Wow, this thread got hilarious. Didn't know you could measure dicks based on how hard you like to work to hear whats happening in a bands' music.



Eptaceros said:


> Probably the most ironic thing about Cynicanal entering a thread and shitting on music for being trendy and overdone, is that he plays in a modern old school death metal band.
> 
> https://condemner.bandcamp.com/
> 
> If there's any trend in metal that should die, it's this resurgence of OSDM that brings nothing new to the table and emulates the exact sound of bands going literally 30-40 years back now. If that's not derivative, I don't know what is.


First, I can hear the kicks on my shitty monitor speakers at work, so this is obviously way too cleanly produced to be "raw".
Second, you don't get to do a band that sounds like a copycat band and then complain about other bands that you think sound like copycat bands.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 26, 2019)

Eptaceros said:


> If there's any trend in metal that should die, it's this resurgence of OSDM that brings nothing new to the table and emulates the exact sound of bands going literally 30-40 years back now. If that's not derivative, I don't know what is.



You lookin' to start a new, separate fight in this thread?  

The resurgence of OSDM is one of the few trends/scenes that I wholeheartedly support. Especially the 20 Buck Spin bands.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 26, 2019)

this thread is cancer now. 
Death Metal elitism- check
one aspie ruining the whole thread- check


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 26, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> this thread is cancer now.
> Death Metal elitism- check
> one aspie ruining the whole thread- check


Lets just post Nightmarer and WFAHM videos because both bands are sick.


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 26, 2019)

CynicAnal is ultra crusty.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 26, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> this thread is cancer now.
> Death Metal elitism- check
> one aspie ruining the whole thread- check



Nah, temp ban and thread cleanup.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 26, 2019)

I personally don't hear any BAN/DSO connections on this album. Both of those bands are much more eclectic with their arrangements, leaning towards dare I say almost a classical vibe at times, specifically dashes of dissonant friendly modernist stuff like stravinsky/rachmaninoff/prokofiev. There is of course a heavy dose of crushing death/black metal riffage.

I get more of a Tomb Mold vibe from Nightmarer tbh. Big thick sludgier massive tones mixed with a general vibe of dissonance rather than a deliberate attempt to write basically modernist classical music like BAN/DSO or Gorguts do anymore.


----------



## Bearitone (Aug 26, 2019)

simonXsludge said:


> Nice try, but Portal really are a lot more obscure than our shit.
> 
> As for the trend-hopping, here's a tune I released in 2010:
> 
> ...




Yo! I love WFAHM. Haven’t listened to any of your tunes from that band in years. Always cool to rediscover a good band.


----------



## Cynicanal (Aug 26, 2019)

Eptaceros said:


> Probably the most ironic thing about Cynicanal entering a thread and shitting on music for being trendy and overdone, is that he plays in a modern old school death metal band.
> 
> https://condemner.bandcamp.com/
> 
> ...


I agree entirely, hence why I said I couldn't begrudge bands for making copycat stuff, just their fans for supporting it.


----------



## tedtan (Aug 26, 2019)

MerlinTKD said:


> Okay, fess up, @Cynicanal is really just a sockpuppet of @simonXsludge and he’s just arguing with himself to bolster the post/page count, to bring attention to the fact that Keith Merrow joined his band, right? Right? Because otherwise, no one would go on for 4 pages making an argument that doesn’t seem to ever have a point other than “I don’t like your band because reasons!”, right?
> 
> Right?



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 26, 2019)

Don't worry guys my uncle works for the FBI and I've got him on the case!


----------



## Randy (Aug 26, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> this thread is cancer now.
> Death Metal elitism- check
> one aspie ruining the whole thread- check



No shade on Simon. Glad to have him here, metal cred for days, great gear and great community member but next to this new guy, he's probably the biggest genre purist on this website, so the irony of the whole thing isn't lost on me. It's not even yin and yang it's, like... yang and yang. 

Ideally this thread gets merged into a Nightmarer Megathread, the addition of Keith goes into the title, Cynicanal runs out of gas because we stop feeding him and in a day or two we go back to talking about news and not bullshit.

But I'm lazy so the thread stays how it is for now.


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 26, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> Lets just post Nightmarer and WFAHM videos because both bands are sick.



I have never heard nightmarer until now but i think it sounds good! I was (am) a big fan of WFAHM and i can never thank them enough for making the best breakdown of my teen years...


----------



## Nick (Aug 26, 2019)

Haha I thoroughly enjoyed this thread  cynicanal - way to talk like an elitist but with only a loose grasp at best of all the bands you are quoting. 

You're one of these guys that spends a grand going to brussels, nbm, ascension etc only to stand and tell everyone how much you hate all the bands arent you? 

What brand of black cowboy boots are your favourite?


----------



## Eptaceros (Aug 26, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> I agree entirely, hence why I said I couldn't begrudge bands for making copycat stuff, just their fans for supporting it.



As skewed as this perspective is, I get it. But I think it's a musical philosophy that's ultimately detrimental.

This board doesn't strike me as your demographic, and that's fine if you're trying to bring some of your own tastes to the table. But it seems like all you do is shit on everything here, or question members' knowledge of lesser-known metal. Do you see how that makes you come off as an elitist prick?


----------



## Cynicanal (Aug 26, 2019)

WTF do random European black metal fests have to do with anything?

(And, no, there's only a couple fests I go to, and they're not the European BM fests. Nor do I go to fests and then complain about the bands; if I don't like the bands, I don't go to a show. But, given that I never wrote anything about fests, that means you're hallucinating my posts, a clear tell for cognitive dissonance, so I'll just let you be.)

@Eptaceros : Uh... where did I name anything lesser known than the legions of random Youtube prog metal? The most obscure thing I mentioned is Portal, a band that's been well known for over a decade and is signed to Profund Lore, a band that's better known than most of the modern-prog-djent stuff that's posted about in these parts. I'm not questioning anyone's knowledge -- I assume everyone here knows Portal -- I'm wondering why people are so excited about another band in Portal's style, when everyone seems to admit that Portal's entire purpose was the one-time shock/impact of the uniqueness of their style. Displaying a urinal as art was art and was a valid statement, because of the impact of doing it once; no one did it a second time for obvious reasons.

(As for why I'm here -- largely to lurk on threads for keeping things tight with a low B string. It's not just prog guys who tune to baritone!)


----------



## Eptaceros (Aug 26, 2019)

I meant moreso in other threads that I've seen your posts.

Regarding Portal, I never liked them because I also think their music doesn't go much past the initial shock factor. And I love a lot of bands in the darker vein, DsO is one of my all-time favs, Gorguts' Obscura is untouchable, I listen to Leviathan weekly, etc, etc. But here's the main difference between you and most of the people in this thread:




Cynicanal said:


> I'm wondering why people are so excited about another band in Portal's style, when everyone seems to admit that Portal's entire purpose was the one-time shock/impact of the uniqueness of their style.



Answer is REAL simple. There are people that like the music. Not just for the shock value of it, but intrinsically.

That's really all there is to it. If you can't accept that without begrudging fans for it, then you've got a problem.


----------



## akinari (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## drmosh (Aug 26, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> (As for why I'm here -- largely to lurk on threads for keeping things tight with a low B string. It's not just prog guys who tune to baritone!)


you should probably take yourself a little less seriously


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 26, 2019)

I'm still failing to see any connection between Portal and Nightmarer. I honestly do not hear the similarities at all.


----------



## erdiablo666 (Aug 26, 2019)

Nightmarer is dope man. The reason Simon does well is because he works hard as fuck. I haven't even been following them that long and I can see the hustle in this guy. The fact he kept giving you thoughtful replies is just a small bit of evidence. If you don't like the stuff who cares, just move on.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 26, 2019)

I’m just here to post WFAHM videos at this point.


----------



## Cynicanal (Aug 26, 2019)

erdiablo666 said:


> Nightmarer is dope man. The reason Simon does well is because he works hard as fuck. I haven't even been following them that long and I can see the hustle in this guy. The fact he kept giving you thoughtful replies is just a small bit of evidence. If you don't like the stuff who cares, just move on.


Even after I specifically call people out for hallucinating my arguments and pointing out that it's a sign of cognitive dissonance, people keep doing it. Incredible.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 26, 2019)

Can you please explain the similarities between Portal and Nightmarer, I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 27, 2019)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Can you please explain the similarities between Portal and Nightmarer, I'm genuinely curious.


There are tremolo-picked, dissonant chords in a Nightmarer song he supposedly listened to.



Cynicanal said:


> I listened to the first two songs of the full length on Youtube, and I immediately thought "oh, this is another band doing an Outre impression"; it's especially similar to "13 Globes". The slow-changing tremolo-picked dissonant chord over the churning double-kick rhythm is straight out of that playbook.


This is the most detailed comment I can find, but it's confusing to me, because the first track is an intro that only features chords that are simply ringing out and the second track doesn't feature dissonant tremolo riffs at all. Neither does the third song, by the way. So I don't know what he's _really_ referring to.

Only _one song _really features tremolo-picked, dissonant chords as a prominent element and it's towards the end of the album.

I tried. Maybe it's just a lotta hot air and not worth being discussed any further.


----------



## Nick (Aug 27, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> Even after I specifically call people out for hallucinating my arguments and pointing out that it's a sign of cognitive dissonance, people keep doing it. Incredible.



Maybe people are just drawing similarities between what you've posted here and the million other 'I know better' metal trolls who they have come across.

Not that I think there are any similarities between this band who I've actually heard of due to this thread only and portal but if there were has it struck you that, that may be the reason people who also like portal like it?

Going by your logic because I like death I shouldn't like stuff like decrepit birth and more obviously gruesome. Why? What if I want to listen to music that sounds like death but I dont want to just keep kicking the ass out the death albums?

You must get very little joy out of music.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 27, 2019)

Yeah, I get the idea of being bothered by low quality copycats cluttering the music scene and making it harder to find the good stuff. If you think Nightmarer is low quality then that's your opinion and that's fine.
But I've really never understood the idea of fans of X being bothered by high quality bands that sound similar to X. A sound is never going to stay exclusive. Why would I not want more of the sound I like? I don't care who makes it. And to my ears Nightmarer is pretty damn fresh, the modern production, groove, low tuning and atmosphere of Meshuggah and perhaps more of a deathcore sound, crossed with dissonant death/black metal isn't something I have really heard elsewhere. It's definitely more accessible and I can hear a lot of reasons why modern dudes from the less kvlt side of things are into this band but not into the more raw stuff.


----------



## Nick (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm checking out nightmarer now and the sound is far more similar to dodecahedron and ulsect than anything cynicanal has listed. Will deffo give the album a spin.

Maybe he needs to widen the scope of his metal knowledge *gasp*


----------



## Cynicanal (Aug 27, 2019)

Winspear said:


> But I've really never understood the idea of fans of X being bothered by high quality bands that sound similar to X. A sound is never going to stay exclusive. Why would I not want more of the sound I like?


Portal is an odd case; the entire point of that band was the one-time impact of the sound/style, there's very little musical going on to it beyond that. It's not a band you listen to for the great songcraft, they're more like a noise band getting a field recording of a particularly unsettling sound -- cool if done once, but there's nothing gained from anyone else (or even Portal themselves quite frankly) releasing a recording of the same sound (and this is coming from someone who liked "Outre", the DuChamp comparisons aren't meant to be a slam on Portal; just an illustration of the nature of their statement).


----------



## StevenC (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm starting to think you guys aren't talking about the Cynic offshoot band.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 27, 2019)

Nick said:


> I'm checking out nightmarer now and the sound is far more similar to dodecahedron and ulsect than anything cynicanal has listed.


Exactly what I said earlier, I really don't think he's listened to any of the bands he's listed off or spent more than 30 seconds listening to a Nightmarer song.


----------



## Nick (Aug 27, 2019)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Exactly what I said earlier, I really don't think he's listened to any of the bands he's listed off or spent more than 30 seconds listening to a Nightmarer song.



Are you trying to tell me that these type of trolls are usually uninformed?!


----------



## xCaptainx (Aug 27, 2019)

Oh this is dope! I follow Simon on IG for all the guitar porn, I didn't realise he was in this band haha. 

Very cool!


----------



## Double A (Aug 31, 2019)

Man, I haven't posted or browsed here in literally years and I randomly decided to check this place out again today because boredom... What a great decision! I don't even listen to metal anymore, mostly Radiohead, The War on Drugs, Mars Volta and fusion... But I remember being "that" guy when I was like mid 20s and while I don't regret who I was I am certainly glad I am not that guy anymore. It was exhausting for everyone, including me. I think the best thing that happened to me in my life was realizing how full of shit I was and letting all of that bullshit go.


Anyways, I still love me some Keith, Alluvial and in particular the song Gabrielle is something I still listen to and I always thought Keith should be in a band because he is a riff monster and a great songwriter. So I guess I will see where this goes for Nightmarer!


----------



## Opion (Aug 31, 2019)

One glance thru this thread just reminds me why I have stopped visiting this forum in the last few years. It's riddled with whiny losers who have nothing better to do than to engage in pissing matches for what's the most "PURE BR00TZ". Why don't you come up with your own original music and then get back to us, eh?

That being said, Keith Merrow is a huge inspiration to many bedroom guitarists like a lot of us who try to cross the threshold into making a name for themselves outside of the internet, and I'm happy he's expanding his musical resume. Good for him.


----------



## Musiscience (Sep 2, 2019)

This thread brings back memory of a black metal fan I knew that hated everything and yelled at clouds because they were not true kult. He was once pissed and left a room of friends because I was not dressed in black. 

Moral of the story: everyone was happy, he wasn’t for “placeholder” reason and wanted people to feel it was their fault. Just listen/play/compose whatever you enjoy and leave people like what they want. 

Cynicanal: What is you goal or the outcome you seek from this conversation exactly? That he realize his band gathers inspiration from other artists and stop making music because of it? That he admits his music very subjectively sucks and that he should rather create music by your own blueprints? 

P.S. : I saw Lady Gaga live 3 months ago, it was not raw 90’s death metal production, but it was a damn good show!


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 2, 2019)

Musiscience said:


> This thread brings back memory of a black metal fan I knew that hated everything and yelled at clouds because they were not true kult. He was once pissed and left a room of friends because I was not dressed in black.
> 
> Moral of the story: everyone was happy, he wasn’t for “placeholder” reason and wanted people to feel it was their fault. Just listen/play/compose whatever you enjoy and leave people like what they want.
> 
> ...


I think Lady Gaga should do a cover of Burning in the Third Degree by Tahnee Cain and The Tryanglz (80s glam metal from the Tech Noir club scene in the original Terminator). I hear a lot of similarity in their voices and singing styles.


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2019)

Musiscience said:


> This thread brings back memory of a black metal fan I knew that hated everything and yelled at clouds because they were not true kult. He was once pissed and left a room of friends because I was not dressed in black.
> 
> Moral of the story: everyone was happy, he wasn’t for “placeholder” reason and wanted people to feel it was their fault. Just listen/play/compose whatever you enjoy and leave people like what they want.
> 
> ...



To be fair this is not a black metal fan this is someone with a very mild form of mental illness or personality disorder.


----------



## Cynicanal (Sep 2, 2019)

I hadn't posted in this thread in nearly a week. Why do you all care so much to keep bumping it to the top of the forum? I mean, I know my opinion is important to you all because you all realize that my taste is better than yours and thus my opinion is more important than yours, but surely you can find other, healthier ways of basking in my superiority?


----------



## Musiscience (Sep 2, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> I hadn't posted in this thread in nearly a week. Why do you all care so much to keep bumping it to the top of the forum? I mean, I know my opinion is important to you all because you all realize that my taste is better than yours and thus my opinion is more important than yours, but surely you can find other, healthier ways of basking in my superiority?



I wasn’t bothered to read 6 pages of teenage whining, so no idea on your posting timeline. 

Back on topic: monitoring this thread for updates on the project. Anything with Keith Merrow is sure to have insane riffing.


----------



## Cynicanal (Sep 2, 2019)

Musiscience said:


> Cynicanal: What is you goal or the outcome you seek from this conversation exactly? That he realize his band gathers inspiration from other artists and stop making music because of it? That he admits his music very subjectively sucks and that he should rather create music by your own blueprints?!





Musiscience said:


> I wasn’t bothered to read 6 pages of teenage whining, so no idea on your posting timeline.



"I don't care about you at all, baka! Now tell me all of your motivations, senpai :3"

Seriously dude, you're not an anime girl, tsundere isn't a good look on you.


----------



## noise in my mind (Sep 2, 2019)

Congratulations to Keith! He always puts out great material!


----------



## Karmaic (Sep 2, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> interesting....hopefully no shred solos....



You kiddin?!? All I want is fat, beefy shred solos. An entire album!


----------



## Musiscience (Sep 2, 2019)

Karmaic said:


> You kiddin?!? All I want is fat, beefy shred solos. An entire album!



If you are referring to Wes Hauch solos from Alluvial then yes please, all of them all the time. Can’t Wes join Nightmarer also?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 3, 2019)

Karmaic said:


> You kiddin?!? All I want is fat, beefy shred solos. An entire album!


Pretty sure he already has two bands based around that formula. I don't see any need for that kind of playing in Nightmarer, personally.


----------



## electriceye (Sep 3, 2019)

No thanks. I'll pass on this one.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Sep 3, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> I hadn't posted in this thread in nearly a week. Why do you all care so much to keep bumping it to the top of the forum? I mean, I know my opinion is important to you all because you all realize that my taste is better than yours and thus my opinion is more important than yours, but surely you can find other, healthier ways of basking in my superiority?





Cynicanal said:


> (As for why I'm here -- largely to lurk on threads for keeping things tight with a low B string. It's not just prog guys who tune to baritone!)



Please please please can we keep this troll puppy around?? OMFG this one is glorious fun!!! I promise to feed and walk it, guys I swear I'll be responsible!!! Come on the neighbors next door have one AND I WANT ONE TOO!!!! Quick, someone get a bowl of milk and a never before heard (insert metal genre he hasn't shit on, here) vinyl before it runs away!

I gotta hand it to you, these last few pages have been a fantastic level of narcissism and obnoxious ignorance. I wouldn't say elitism, because there turns out to be nothing "elite" about it. But damn I am saving some of these quotes! You don't hate on bands for having an urge but hate the fans for supporting it? I can't get past that from the 1st page. I feel like a kid with a new toy and I don't know what to do to contain my excitement. 

Nightmarer adding Keith to the fold + troll-tastic rants and sane members' rebuttals = epic win.

HOLY SHIT I just realized John Collett is the vocalist! I've been too lazy to check who was in the band besides Simon (shame on me, I know), but I knew I've heard that voice before when I first heard Cacophony of Terror. Fucking SWWAATS! That's a nostalgia trip. I got to hang out with them a few times after some shows thanks to Matt, the bassist and good buddy of mine. Hell I remember everyone just hanging at Janus Landing for one of the Summer Slaughter shows, then having homemade curry at Ian's (guitars) apartment with the good folks of Despised Icon after the show. SWWAATS had some good people in that crew, except the one guy (talk about drama... their story is epic). But I remember John was a super nice dude and a beast on stage. Same with his stint in Gigan. I'm really glad I just learned he's in Nightmarer. Too cool.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 14, 2020)

We released a new single.

This is the first song we wrote with Keith and it was all put together in a single day session at his studio in Oregon last year.


----------



## Thaeon (Apr 15, 2020)

One of the more interesting things I've heard in a long time. Looking forward to the rest of it.


----------



## Boofchuck (Apr 15, 2020)

I fucking love whatever is going on at the 2 minute mark. \m/


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 11, 2021)




----------

